# Are you a morning person?



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I'm not. I'm in a naturally drowsy & foul mood in the morning no matter how much rest I get. My mood doesn't seem to improve until around noon. I'm more of a night person though.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

no im very moody and i hate wen ppl talk to me wen i wake up like give me an hr and ill bee ok


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

pastels said:


> no im very moody and i hate wen ppl talk to me wen i wake up like give me an hr and ill bee ok


I'm the same. I don't communicate well when I first wake up. Actually I don't in general that much but still. :lol


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

**** no


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm a good morning person, which is helpful as my job has me up at all hours


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I can be, for me I think motivation plays a big part in it.

If I have to be up I'll generally wake up before my alarm, but on day's when I don't have sh*t to do I'll sleep in till noon. (or later)


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I'm a between 12 and 2 person. The rest of the day is meh.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

typemismatch said:


> I'm a between 12 and 2 person. The rest of the day is meh.


Now that I think about it... From 12 to 2 is the best time zone for me daytime wise. Night I'm a 1 to 4 girl cause everyone's in bed by then.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

yea


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

What most people call "morning" is still my "night" 

I'm sleeping, on average these days, from 6am-2pm or so. 

Do I like that 2pm wake-up? NO! I am not a morning person.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Yes. This morning I slept in until almost 4:30. I'm normally at work by 5:00 and get more done buy 7 than some people do all day.


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

I love the very early morning, when it's quiet and it's like a secret time because not many other people are up yet. I like seeing the sun rise and watching the light change and being with the birds. I like making myself a coffee, waiting to feel the caffeine kick in, and then going out for a run while there aren't too many people to see me.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Its okay, I don't hate getting up in the morning. I can't really sleep past 8am anyway.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Hell no, I'm not!



Amocholes said:


> Yes. This morning I slept in until almost 4:30. I'm normally at work by 5:00 and get more done buy 7 than some people do all day.


Although this is usually true of myself, also. I just cry the whole time.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

If I was rich and had nothing to do all day, I would be. But not when I have to get up and get ready for college. :c


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No. People who are perky in the morning are annoying. I usually wake up at 1 or 2pm if I don't have school/work.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Nope, it takes me a while to wake up in the morning. I like to stay up late.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hell no! I hate the morning, it sucks. There's too many people on the streets and it's too bright. It's all about the night time


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Mercurochrome said:


> Although this is usually true of myself, also. I just cry the whole time.


I'm at work before anyone else. There's no one to cry to and it wouldn't do any good anyway!


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I am not a morning person, or an any time of the day person for an hour or seven after I wake up, whatever time that may be


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Not at all, I hate mornings!


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Strangely, I love the very early morning...cool, crisp and quiet. Strange because most days I miss it by about 6 hours and wake up around midday. And then, I'm not a happy camper at all. I cannot talk coherently for at least an hour after waking. If people are in the house they know to only talk to me by text within that first hour lol.


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

hell no


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes, I can't sleep in I get headaches if I do. If I adjust my sleep schedule (as in not sleeping at midnight and such) I could probably wake up at 4 or 5 in the morning feeling refreshed.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

On weekends and holidays, yes. On days where I have to go to college, hell no.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Not at all. I get really cranky, nauseous, and walk around like a zombie. It just feels so wrong to get up at 6:00 but I have no choice because of school. I think the mornings are the hardest part of my entire day.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes usually wake around 6 or 7. And with my new job i have to wake up at 2:45am now.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

No I'm more of an extreme night person. If I don't have to get up for anything, my natural hours tend toward sleeping from 6-7am to 2-3pm. I prefer night time. Everyone's asleep, so it's quieter and there are fewer people to encounter in the streets. When I have to get up early, I'm useless until around 1 or 2pm. My brain just doesn't work like that.


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

I can be a morning person if I don't have to get up and get ready to go to school.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

No! I am horrible and evil in the morning. Like a dragon. People should just not talk to me before midday


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes, I am a morning person. Nowadays, I hate staying up late and sleeping until noon. If I slept past 11am, I'd regret it becuase I missed half of the day.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes, actually. I love mornings. I like knowing that I have the entire day ahead of me. I scheduled my classes around that fact. And it's a shame my roommate really isn't. She chats obnoxiously loudly on Skype well into the night which prevents me from sleeping. And I can't even open the blinds when I wake up because then she'll wake up and complain. It's so frustrating.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Not lately.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Of course I'm a morning person! 12AM-5AM, to be exact.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I used to wake up early to go to work but now I don't have a job. If I could I would sleep as late as I can. Lately I'm going to bed after midnight.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

No. Given the choice, I'd rather sleep in.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

hell no. I hate morning. Always wake up feelin like sh*t...


----------



## pancakepowder (Jul 9, 2011)

No, but sometimes my anxiety forces me to be :<


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

this is my reaction when ppl try to talk to me in the freaking morning!


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Not at all!!!!


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

BobtheBest said:


> Yes, I am a morning person. Nowadays, I hate staying up late and sleeping until noon. If I slept past 11am, I'd regret it becuase I missed half of the day.


I don't regret it. I enjoy missing a chunk of the day. I'm not living for much.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

No Way.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

Haha no


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm definitely a night person


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes! I always wake up early (imo)


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

No, I am not a moaning person. Even in bed.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

This is how I feel in the morning...


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't sleep that well. For a couple of hours after waking, I'm pretty useless as it seems to take that long for my mind to function. In college, all night crams before an exam seemed to work best for me.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Loveless said:


> No, I am not a moaning person. Even in bed.


:lol Moaning? This is a *MORNING* topic.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Jinxx said:


> :lol Moaning? This is a *MORNING* topic.


I moaned when I got up this morning :0


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Loveless said:


> I moaned when I got up this morning :0


I suppose this topic encouraged you to then?  :lol


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I am a morning person, I do love my sleep ins from time to time.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't like how slouchy some people are in the morning. Some people remind me of zombies right when they wake up in the morning. It makes me feel pressured into pretending to be zombie-like too. You know, keeping my eyes half open, like they are heavy. Pretending like I'm not fully awake yet =/. When I wake up I'M UP and fully awake within a short time! Unless I'm sad and I want to make time fly by going back to sleep lol.

I am a bit more silent in the morning. Witnessing the sun rise makes me feel like I've just now reentered the world. After reentering the world I must take some time to observe my surroundings and indulge in the memories of pre-resurgence . My thoughts and feelings occupy my mind. If I wake up during the night or afternoon, I feel like the sun never went down. If I don't witness sunrise, I lose track of days and I can't categorize my memories by date. Everything I do feels like it happened in one big day.


Ultimately, I'd say I'm a sunshine person. Like Superman, well actually most humans, I gain a ton of positive "energy" from sunlight. Whether it's morning or not doesn't make a difference. If there is sunshine, I'm more "happy". However the silence of the night is welcome in my day too. 

I chose "Sometimes"


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

BlazingLazer said:


> Of course I'm a morning person! 12AM-5AM, to be exact.


Lol, same here.

I can be a "morning person" if I have to. I'll usually just stay up all night or not sleep much, though. I guess I can force myself to be alert enough, too.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Absolutely not, but I have to wake up early sometimes for work which I don't really mind since it's better than having the closing shift.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I am now. Wake up 2:30am everyday for work.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Morning person - love getting up to have breakfast. I'm in bed around 8pm-9pm (not to sleep, just ready to).
The hours I dislike is the transitioning from day to night ( 4 - 6 pm) cos it makes me lethargic for some reason


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

I love 4-6am. Best time for coffee.


----------



## sociallyawkward85 (Aug 7, 2011)

i get up at the crack of noon


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Hell no. I like to sleep in as much as humanly possible. I'm terribly tired in the mornings, grumpy too if woken up early.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

No. 

Well, only when I am in Australia. My body clock is permanently set to California or Hawaii time. So I can wake up early when I am west of Hawaii.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

nekomata said:


> hell no. I like to sleep in as much as humanly possible. I'm terribly tired in the mornings, grumpy too if woken up early.


Same here!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Hell to the no. I HATE mornings. Hate. With a passion.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

It depends on the day. If I'm looking forward to doing something that particular day, I can be very chipper in the morning.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes. I love to get up in the mornings. I get up at 4AM on weekdays and 5AM on weekends. The only time I sleep in is when I'm on vacation.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

sometimes its possible


----------

